# Harts' 2019 Journal



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I know it's late in the Spring but better late than never. It's been a busy couple of months and I have welcomed a new addition to the family:





This is a 2001 and in decent shape. This kind of came up out of nowhere. @Trogdor found a golf course that closed last Fall and had a couple of 1000's and 1600's. They were asking $750. I offered $500 and we settled on $600. At the time I didn't even know if it would run. All I knew is that they were in commission last golf season.

I then found an absolute gem of a guy who runs the maintenance for a golf course about 20 minutes from me. He gave me great advice when I first told him about the GM1000 and said if I ended up buying it, to bring it to him and he'd go through it and make sure it wasn't a lemon. So, I finally picked it up last week and brought it right over to him. It ended up needing a new bed knife and a fresh sharpen of the reel. All told, it was $160 cash. So I've got $760 invested, which I think is a great deal.

I brought it home last night and it fired up on the first pull! Took it for a quick test run without the reel engaged to get a feel for it, then cleaned it up a bit.





The first cut will be tonight at 1". I plan to start bringing it down and testing different heights to see what works/looks best. I also have to build a height of cut gauge.

Lawn Update:

So far this year I have thrown down two apps of the Brett Young 5-1-2 fert - 1lb N per k each for a total of 2lbs N for the season. That will be all that goes down until the fall.

Overall I am happy with how everything has responded coming out of winter dormancy, although it isn't as dark green as it was at this time last year. Having said that, last April (2018) I power raked, over seeded and fed the lawn. All I've done this year is add fert. It is thick and happy and virtually weed free - I haven't add to spray anything this year.

Going forward I'm going to do regular apps of humic and look to get some PGR (if I can stomach the cost and shipping to Canada).

More pics and updates to come.


----------

